# Seguimento Sul - Abril 2012



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2012 às 23:59)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2012 às 03:58)

Parece estar a pingar por aqui, estranhamente formaram-se células. (Ver Barrancos)
11,7ºC 86% HR.


Radar:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2012 às 09:09)

Precipitação acumulada - 2,7mm


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2012 às 11:10)

Boas, já sigo com 5,7mm acumulados. Só falta mesmo a trovoada... Bem negro a NW.
11,6ºC 98% HR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2012 às 11:55)

por aqui deve ser mais um dia em que nada de especial se vai passar.
o dia de ontem foi um fiasco e hoje deve ser igual, se não fosse a sexta....


----------



## redragon (1 Abr 2012 às 12:11)

Bem e por aqui se choveu 1mm foi mto.....os campos continuam sequissímos.....


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2012 às 12:28)

A partir daqui a festa é toda para Norte do Tejo, parece que acabou aqui. 6,0mm. 14,0ºC a aumentar com a humidade nos 99%.


----------



## trepkos (1 Abr 2012 às 12:33)

Por aqui a animação começa mais cedo que ontem. Começou a chover e troveja, célula a sul.


----------



## trepkos (1 Abr 2012 às 13:18)

Volta a trovejar. Desta vez sem precipitação, a tarde promete.


----------



## Brunomc (1 Abr 2012 às 13:21)

> Volta a trovejar. Desta vez sem precipitação, a tarde promete.



Já reparei 
Vou a Montemor ás 14h, deixa lá ver se apanho alguma coisa..
Aqui por Vendas Novas ainda não chove, o céu está muito nublado e escuro a E/SE


----------



## jmackworks (1 Abr 2012 às 13:39)

granizo de pequena dimensão seguido por um periodo de chuva forte que durou apenas alguns minutos aqui por Évora ... nada de mais


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2012 às 13:41)

Uma foto da célula que está a sul:





Por cá já 15,6ºC.


----------



## vagas (1 Abr 2012 às 13:44)

Trepkos onde vamos esta tarde?


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2012 às 13:59)

Ouvem-se os primeiros trovões, finalmente. A formação parece estar aqui em cima.


----------



## amando96 (1 Abr 2012 às 14:04)

Abril começa logo com umas trovoadas bem perto de mim, por agora chuva fraca e 1mm acumulado até ao momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2012 às 14:41)

As imagens de radar vão mostrando alguns pontinhos de chuva bem forte aqui perto, mas é sempre o cúmulo formarem-se aqui em cima e ficarem mais fortes já longíssimo  Está uma bela cortina de chuva a SW.

15,4ºC com 95% HR. A rotação das nuvens talvez ainda me dê alguma esperança.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Abr 2012 às 14:43)

jmackworks disse:


> granizo de pequena dimensão seguido por um periodo de chuva forte que durou apenas alguns minutos aqui por Évora ... nada de mais


WTF?

Incrivel estas micro-células. Eu estou 4 kms a norte de Évora, perto do Hotel do Espinheiro e não caiu nem uma única pinga.


----------



## amando96 (1 Abr 2012 às 14:47)

A temp baixou repentinamente, 13.2ºC  já tenho 8mm e a subir... duas células com actividade eléctrica de seguida mesmo por cima de mim


----------



## redragon (1 Abr 2012 às 15:08)

Finalmente!!!! Chuva forte e trovoada!!!!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2012 às 15:09)

redragon disse:


> Finalmente!!!! Chuva forte e trovoada!!!!!!



Aí por Elvas realmente está animado!






Aqui estou cercado por cortinas de chuva mas nada aqui directamente, diferenças de 1-2 km até faz impressão... Vento fraco de  norte com 15,6ºC ainda.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2012 às 15:20)

aqui tudo ao lado


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2012 às 15:48)

As células a sul vêm potentes mas parecem querer fazer rotação antes de chegar à cidade.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2012 às 15:50)

já chove


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2012 às 16:06)

Vento forte do quadrante Sul. Vamos ver o que aí vem!


----------



## Brunomc (1 Abr 2012 às 16:16)

Cheguei agora a Vendas Novas, estive em Montemor-o-Novo na Barragem dos Minutos entre as 14h00 e as 15h30 
Pelo percurso apanhei alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados 

Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado e não chove.


----------



## redragon (1 Abr 2012 às 16:17)

uma horinha a chover. n foi mau....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2012 às 16:31)

Já se ouvem os trovões


----------



## Teles (1 Abr 2012 às 16:39)




----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2012 às 16:43)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vento forte do quadrante Sul. Vamos ver o que aí vem!


Nada mesmo, a chuva está toda a SW mas desceu a temperatura. 13,2ºC e 93%.

Antes de tudo:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2012 às 16:49)

chove forte


----------



## Brunomc (1 Abr 2012 às 16:49)

Já tenho trovoadas aqui a N/NE da minha cidade, já se ouvem trovões mas ainda não chove..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Abr 2012 às 17:21)

Chove intensamente com trovoada


----------



## Brunomc (1 Abr 2012 às 17:27)

Trovoada por Vendas Novas


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2012 às 17:27)

A região de Serpa está sob o efeito de uma linha de instabilidade que está a provocar intensa precipitação. Outra área com forte precipitação a oeste de Évora:

Radar de precipitación: Extremadura


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Abr 2012 às 18:43)

Em Évora "no pasa nada"... Tudo calmo...


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2012 às 18:57)

Aqui por Silves tudo calmo... o céu tem estado muito nublado, têm caido algumas pingas durante o dia, rendendo, até agora, *1,4mm* no Sitio das Fontes. Trovoada nada... a máxima do dia foi de *19,5ºC* e a mínima foi de *10,8ºC*. Neste momento sigo com 14,6ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2012 às 19:17)

Sigo agora pela autoestrada em direcção a Estremoz. Estou a passar ao largo de Vendas Novas e chove intensamente. Tarde de autêntico inverno ...


----------



## amando96 (1 Abr 2012 às 19:51)

Parece que não vou acumular mais nada, ficou em 16mm, já é alguma coisa, estes 4 dias deram 80.6mm


----------



## David sf (1 Abr 2012 às 19:53)

Hoje, em viagem desde Portel para Lisboa, com alguma chuva, principalmente entre Montemor e Vendas Novas, onde trovejou com bastante intensidade por volta das 17:30.

À saída de Portel, vendo-se a ponta da célula que afectou a região entre Évora e Beja por volta das 15/16 horas:












A planície alentejana sob grande escuridão (desde São Manços para norte, célula que afectou a zona do Redondo):






À aproximação de Montemor, o céu começa a carregar-se:






E começa a chover, primeiro de forma fraca, e com uma formação um pouco estranha, que visualmente até parecia um tornado:
















Mas não era, tratava-se de um pequeno braço a níveis muito mais baixos que as restantes formações, e que se vê aqui a meio da foto, já ao longe:











Já a caminho de vendas Novas começa a chover torrencialmente, com forte trovoada:
















E desde Alcochete, a vista para as células do Ribatejo:


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Abr 2012 às 20:53)

Era para fazer a viagem Évora - Setúbal hoje, mas adiei para amanhã de manhã! Não me está a apetecer muito fazer viagens a chover copiosamente e com trovoada à mistura...

Estou a ver, pelas fotos do user David, que tomei uma boa decisão!

Já me bastou na 6ª ter demorado 1h40m a fazer 100 kms devido à intensa chuva que se abatia.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2012 às 21:10)

Estremoz: chove fraco; neste momento 12,6 ºC e 1006 hPa.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Abr 2012 às 00:13)

Daqui de Silves avistam-se clarões a W... muito longe ainda...mas já se vê qualquer coisa...


----------



## Gerofil (2 Abr 2012 às 00:31)

Neste momento a actividade convectiva concentra-se em duas regiões do continente: no Minho e Douro Litoral, progredindo do interior para o litoral, e novas células no barlavento do Algarve, progredindo de oeste para este. Em ambas as regiões temos aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2012 às 02:47)

As células parecem estar a formar-se agora, impressionantemente. Na baixa da cidade sigo com uma chuva ténue e apenas com 0,3mm, na parte alta tenho relatos de chuva relativamente moderada, mas que progride para NW. A diferença em poucos km é muita.

10,8ºC e 97% HR.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Abr 2012 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

A noite foi de pouca chuva e a trovoada que andava na zona de Sagres não chegou cá. O dia amanheceu com alguns chuviscos, que continuam neste momento. Para já, *1,4mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes. Sigo com 13,3ºC  e vento nulo.

Nota para o evento actual, que já rendeu 27,2mm nestes 4 dias.


----------



## Gato Preto (2 Abr 2012 às 09:48)

Tentativa de _storm chasing_ ontem à tarde para os lados Serpa.

Muita chuva, bastantes raios e trovões mas não apanhei nenhum 

(optei pelas miniaturas porque são muitas fotos)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Abr 2012 às 14:12)

Neste momento em Serpa o céu está assim:


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2012 às 14:31)

Por aqui nada hoje por agora. 16,3ºC e 79% HR. Mínima de 9,4ºC.


----------



## Agreste (2 Abr 2012 às 14:41)

O radar parece um saco de pipocas... Hoje vai haver boas fotos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Abr 2012 às 14:41)

Já chove


----------



## Gato Preto (2 Abr 2012 às 14:44)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Neste momento em Serpa o céu está assim:



Pena já não estar aí hoje...


----------



## trovoadas (2 Abr 2012 às 15:44)

Pelo radar parece haver zonas de intensa precipitação principalmente no interior do Baixo Alentejo.
Na serra do Caldeirão também parece haver bastante precipitação do tipo continua e persistente.


----------



## amando96 (2 Abr 2012 às 16:44)

Por cá já está a chover continuamente desde as 14:00, mas sempre fraco/moderado, já vai em 10mm de acumulado, por volta da hora de almoço ainda ouvi umas trovoadas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Abr 2012 às 16:48)

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro forte em Beja


----------



## trovoadas (2 Abr 2012 às 17:27)

amando96 disse:


> Por cá já está a chover continuamente desde as 14:00, mas sempre fraco/moderado, já vai em 10mm de acumulado, por volta da hora de almoço ainda ouvi umas trovoadas.



A precipitação tem estado a passar a Norte de Loulé, e depois desce até à serra de Monte Figo. Aqui por vezes chove fraco mas nada que dê para 10mm de acumulado. 
A serra do Caldeirão é que deve registar bons acumulados hoje 
Parece que a precipitação não quer deixar essa zona hoje e ontem tive relatos que choveu praticamente o dia todo na serra aqui a Norte de Loulé.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2012 às 17:30)

O Duarte Sousa relata perto de Marvão queda de granizo.. Aqui mais a Sul não se passa absolutamente nada, inédito 

17,7ºC e 62% HR com vento moderado.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Abr 2012 às 19:03)

Está uma célula a passar ao lado de Loulé Já vi um relâmpago seguido de um bom estrondo 
Vai chovendo fraco há uns 20min.
Um final tarde de Inverno por aqui com o céu muito escuro.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2012 às 19:13)

E as células vão à volta, à volta e à volta...

A SSW:






17,0ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Abr 2012 às 19:42)

Estremoz: tarde de aguaceiros moderados, com trovoadas frequentes e dispersas. E parece que assim vai continuar nas próximas horas, pelo menos para o lado oeste/noroeste.

Neste momento o iMapWeather assinala descargas eléctricas entre Estremoz e Évora (ao loongo da autoestrada) e ainda entre o Alandroal e Olivença.






Radar de precipitación: Extremadura


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2012 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com chuva de manhã cedo e o final de tarde tem sido chuva fraca a moderada. Levo 9 mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2012 às 20:57)

Trovoada dispersa mas algo intensa. Caiu um raio mesmo aqui em frente, brutal. 

5,1mm, chuva moderada e 12,8ºC.


----------



## redragon (2 Abr 2012 às 22:07)

Hoje finalmente uma tarde com chuva intensa! já se nota os rebentos no campo!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2012 às 22:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de chuva de manhã e ao final da tarde, este evento tem sido muito fraco em termos de trovoadas.

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 12.2ºC

Precipitação: 10 mm

Desde do dia 29 até agora, registei 95 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Abr 2012 às 22:15)

Tarde típica primaveril, com muita chuva e trovoada:


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2012 às 22:43)

Numa hora consegui acumular 7,2mm com a trovoada que se abateu aqui, por sinal moderada, no total 7,8mm. Neste evento total de 14,7mm.

Agora sigo com 11,9ºC e 94% HR com vento fraco e céu nublado.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Abr 2012 às 23:18)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 19,7 ºC (15h16)
Temperatura mínima = 11,2 ºC (06h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 19,7 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,2 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Abr 2012 às 23:45)

Gerofil disse:


>



Where? Cheira-me que estive aí hoje

A ver se amanhã faço tipo um resumo destes 3 dias por onde andei... (Portalegre/Urra, Mérida, Castelo de Vide e Marvão; e o regresso, Marvão - Loures).


----------



## Aurélio (2 Abr 2012 às 23:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de chuva de manhã e ao final da tarde, este evento tem sido muito fraco em termos de trovoadas.
> 
> Máxima: 18.0ºC
> mínima: 12.2ºC
> ...



Por aqui em Santa Bárbara desde o dia 29 de Março rendeu cerca de 60 mm, contando já com o dia de hoje.....
O mês de Março com cerca de 50 mm (superior á média de Faro não de Santa Bárbara) e Abril rendeu até ao momento cerca de 12 mm ....


----------



## trovoadas (3 Abr 2012 às 12:25)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aqui em Santa Bárbara desde o dia 29 de Março rendeu cerca de 60 mm, contando já com o dia de hoje.....
> O mês de Março com cerca de 50 mm (superior á média de Faro não de Santa Bárbara) e Abril rendeu até ao momento cerca de 12 mm ....



Parece que o sotavento é o grande vitorioso ! 
Mesmo assim 60mm não é nada mau...mas ter Olhão com mais precipitação do que a zona serrania de Santa Bárbara, e nesta altura do ano é algo raro. Não sei os acumulados totais nas serras, como Monchique ou Barranco de Velho, por exemplo, mas devem andar à volta do mesmo que Olhão, quando normalmente nesta altura costuma ser o dobro.
A convectividade tem destas coisas...

Por aqui segue com uma manhã de Inverno muito escura e húmida, mas sem chuva. Há a hipótese de aguaceiros e trovoadas pela tarde mas parece que a acontecerem será apenas junto à fronteira nas regiões do interior.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Abr 2012 às 12:52)

Bom parece que vai tudo para Olhão! Tenho relatos que chove torrencialmente em Olhão desde há 30min. Ao ver as imagens de radar está uma célula minúscula a afectar o litoral do sotavento.


----------



## jmackworks (3 Abr 2012 às 14:10)

Boas 

alguma hipotese de haver alguma trovoada pela zona de Évora e arredores ? 
alguém me consegue dizer ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2012 às 15:01)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom parece que vai tudo para Olhão! Tenho relatos que chove torrencialmente em Olhão desde há 30min. Ao ver as imagens de radar está uma célula minúscula a afectar o litoral do sotavento.



Boas, por aqui, parece que choveu. Em Faro não vi chover durante a manhã, mas no caminho para Olhão parece que choveu uma boa chuvada.

Hoje, não esperava já precipitação por estas bandas acumulei cerca de 14 mm. Tem passado tudo por aqui, ainda vem o tempo que vai passar tudo ao lado.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Abr 2012 às 15:25)

Rescaldo de ontem, acumulei 7,8mm de precipitação enquanto a EMA Portalegre (Cidade) acumulou uns impressionantes *19mm* e a EMA principal apenas 6. Foi um bom evento de trovoada finalmente.

Hoje sigo com 12,8ºC e 77% HR com vento moderado de NW. Mínima de 9,6ºC.


----------



## amando96 (3 Abr 2012 às 19:23)

Hoje fiquei a zeros, se choveu só menos de 0.2mm, mas não me parece.

E parece que vi um árvore que levou com um raio, era um sobreiro velho ainda vivo que tinha a cortiça chamuscada(isto já dos incendios de 2005) por isso ainda tenho duvidas, mas metade de uma pernada estava no chão como se tivesse sido arrancada por uma explosão, e havia muitos bocados de cortiça e troncos partidos à volta, ainda era uma rama com 3-4 metros de comprimento e uns 150Kg.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Abr 2012 às 23:35)

Tirando os aguaceirtos moderados hoje por volta do meio-dia no sotavento algarvio, o tempo esteve mais tranquilo em todo o sul do continente. Para amanhã deverão voltar novamente as condições de instabilidade, especialmente para as regiões *montanhosas* do interior, com o reposicionamento do sistema depressionário que tem afectado a Península Ibérica.

Alandroal segue agora com 11,5 ºC, com mínima de 10,5 ºC na noite passada.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Abr 2012 às 01:11)

Por aqui a noite segue bem mais fria com 8,0ºC actuais e 92% de humidade. Máxima de ontem foi de 12,9ºC e mínima de 8,7ºC ás 23:57.

A ver o que os próximos dias trazem.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2012 às 20:59)

Alandroal: temperatura actual de 12,5 ºC; mínima de 7 ºC. Céu encoberto, muito nublado e sem sol durante todo o dia.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2012 às 23:29)

Por aqui vai estando frio e com grande tendência para descer mais... neste momento, sigo com 8,8ºC no Sitio das Fontes, com vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Abr 2012 às 08:49)

Bom dia,

Durante a noite e início da manhã choveu um pouco, tendo acumulado *1mm* no Sitio das Fontes. Neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado, vent muito fraco de N e 11,2ºC. A mínima da noite foi de *7,6ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (5 Abr 2012 às 09:27)

Alerta amarelo no Algarve por aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas durante a parte da tarde de hoje? 

Não seria só durante o dia de amanhã?


----------



## ecobcg (5 Abr 2012 às 09:39)

Aqui por Lagoa vai chovendo fraco a moderado neste momento...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2012 às 11:38)

Alandroal: finalmente um dia com céu praticamente limpo e muito sol. Temperatura mínima de 7 ºC.

Atenção que a tarde deverá ser de aguaceiros generalizados e trovoadas dispersas por todo o Alentejo e Algarve. Condições de grande instabilidade (aguaceiros por vezes fortes, companhados por trovoada e possibilidade de queda de granizo; vento temporariamente forte durante os aguaceiros) para a parte da tarde com a entrada de uma massa de ar mais fria e instável procedente de sudoeste:

AIRMASS


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2012 às 11:43)

Agreste disse:


> Alerta amarelo no Algarve por aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas durante a parte da tarde de hoje?
> 
> Não seria só durante o dia de amanhã?



Só um reparo, é aviso, não alerta.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Abr 2012 às 12:51)

V.R.S.A.

Neste momento chove fraco a moderado...

Vento fraco de NW


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2012 às 13:46)

Boas, vento bem forte por aqui de Norte com 50 km/h actuais... Mínima de 6,3ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Abr 2012 às 14:02)

Depois de uma Tmin. de 7.0ºC, seguimos com 13.1ºC e pressão a 1007 hPa





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2012 às 14:19)

As nuvens começam realmente a abundar... Continua o vento moderado a forte com rajadas, 12,4ºC e 43% HR.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Abr 2012 às 14:28)

V.R.S.A.

Chove por vezes moderado!!

O ceu por aqui está brutal... nuvens para todos os gostos, de origem convectiva claro!! mammatus, 'rolos' etc... belas formaçoes sem duvida!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2012 às 14:39)

]ToRnAdO[;324174 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Chove por vezes moderado!!
> 
> O ceu por aqui está brutal... nuvens para todos os gostos, de origem convectiva claro!! mammatus, 'rolos' etc... belas formaçoes sem duvida!!


----------



## amando96 (5 Abr 2012 às 15:52)

Depois de uma mínima de 7.7ºC e uma máxima de 14ºC sigo com 9ºC e a descer muito rapidamente, à uma hora atrás estavam quase 12ºC...

Começou a chover fraco há meia hora e só levo 0.5mm de acumulado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2012 às 16:34)

amando96 disse:


> Depois de uma mínima de 7.7ºC e uma máxima de 14ºC sigo com 9ºC e a descer muito rapidamente, à uma hora atrás estavam quase 12ºC...
> 
> Começou a chover fraco há meia hora e só levo 0.5mm de acumulado.



Curioso, eu tenho 9.8ºC, mas pelo menos não é erro da estação até pensei que era. Afinal, aí mais acima está ainda mais frio.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Abr 2012 às 16:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Curioso, eu tenho 9.8ºC, mas pelo menos não é erro da estação até pensei que era. Afinal, aí mais acima está ainda mais frio.



Não é erro não caro Algarvio... aqui tambem está um ´briol´como ja algum tempo não sentia, aliado a este tempo chuvoso e mais o vento!! dia Invernil...

Sensação termica = a desconfortavel""


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Abr 2012 às 16:49)

tanta nebulosidade a nada de chuva.....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Abr 2012 às 17:41)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui já parou a chuva, e o ceu ja se apresenta com algumas abertas...

O fresquinho continua...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2012 às 21:24)

Está a arrefecer lentamente com 7,1ºC...


----------



## talingas (5 Abr 2012 às 22:03)

Aqui também não tem parado de descer. Sigo com 5.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2012 às 22:04)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,8 ºC (13h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Precipitação = 0,0 mm * *Situação sinóptica de rápida evolução e elevada dificildade de prognóstico.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 19,7 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 6,5 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Abr 2012 às 22:18)

Registei a Tmin. à pouco tempo, 22.06h. .... 5.3ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Abr 2012 às 22:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Está a arrefecer lentamente com 7,1ºC...



5.3ºC aqui em cima e com o que está a entrar no litoral centro...não sei se me deite muito cedo


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2012 às 22:25)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> 5.3ºC aqui em cima e com o que está a entrar no litoral centro...não sei se me deite muito cedo



S. Mamede será contemplado se continua assim e vem chuva  6,0ºC com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Agreste (5 Abr 2012 às 22:51)

Sugestiva temperatura da Fóia: 3,4ºC. Falta a chuva e uma pequena descida de temperatura.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Abr 2012 às 23:24)

Por cá o dia acabou por render apenas 1,8mm no Sitio das Fontes.
A máxima foi de *15,9ºC* e sigo neste momento com a mínima do dia, *5,9ºC*, que ainda deve baixar mais um pouco... o vento está fraco de W.

Entretanto, os aguaceiros já estão a chegar aqui ao Algarve...vamos lá ver o que vai dar e onde...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Abr 2012 às 23:35)

spidervv disse:


> s. Mamede será contemplado se continua assim e vem chuva :d 6,0ºc com vento fraco de nw.



4.7ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2012 às 23:40)

Pelo radar já parece vir aí qualquer coisa... A ocorrência de trovoada é que se calhar não é muito boa para o frio!

5,3ºC e 80% HR.

Máxima de 13,1ºC (15:33)
Mínima ?
Rajada máxima de 50,0 km/h.


----------



## amando96 (5 Abr 2012 às 23:45)

Nova mínima de 6.8ºC, lá pelas 16:00 a temp começou a subir tão rapidamente como desceu.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Abr 2012 às 23:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pelo radar já parece vir aí qualquer coisa... A ocorrência de trovoada é que se calhar não é muito boa para o frio!
> 
> 5,3ºC e 80% HR.
> 
> ...



Não??? desce a pique por momentos e aí pode-se ter sorte...quantas vezes!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Talvez, mas a aproximação de nuvens mais densas pode fazer a temperatura subir.. Vamos ver 

Ainda 5,3ºC...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Abr 2012 às 00:05)

spidervv disse:


> talvez, mas a aproximação de nuvens mais densas pode fazer a temperatura subir.. Vamos ver
> 
> ainda 5,3ºc...



4.6ºc


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Abr 2012 às 00:40)

4.3ºC - 1008 hPa


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2012 às 00:42)

Aqui vai baixando muito lentamente... 5,0ºC com 83% HR...


----------



## LRamos (6 Abr 2012 às 04:58)

Pelas 03h35m a 2km Este da Zambujeira do Mar, na sequência de trovoada e precipitação pontualmente intensa ocorreu a queda de granizo durante cerca de 2min, de granulometria máxima observada de 1,5cm tendo a acumulação coberto o solo. 
O granizo persistiu sobre o solo por mais de 1 hora.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Abr 2012 às 07:45)

Por Aljezur, também caíram pelo menos 3 aguaceiros fortes durante a noite, e um agora de manhã. Todos eles com granizo, ficando o chão e os carros cobertos em algumas zonas. E ouvi 2 trovões...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Abr 2012 às 13:12)

Acaba de cair granizo


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Abr 2012 às 13:16)

Começou agora a chover moderadamente em Évora, nomeadamente uns 3 kms a norte.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2012 às 13:58)

Estar atento a esta tarde 

Radar de Extremadura


----------



## ecobcg (6 Abr 2012 às 14:02)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui cairam alguns pequenos aguaceiros durante a noite, depois a manhã esteve com céu parcialmente nublado até perto das 11h30, altura em que caiu um bom aguaceiro em Silves, acompanhado de algum granizo de pequenas dimensões. A mínima da noite no Sitio das Fontes foi de *4,3ºC*.

Ficam aqui algumas fotos do granizo e da célula que lhe deu origem:


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2012 às 14:03)

Lá passam os aguaceiros ao lado fazendo buraco.. Mínima de 3,7ºC. Aguaceiros visíveis a alguns km, dispersos.

Edit 14:10: Duas frentes de aguaceiros a sul e a WNW, ao lado com vento mod./forte.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Abr 2012 às 14:50)

Chove moderadamente em Serpa, com algum granizo à mistura.
10,2ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Abr 2012 às 14:52)

Depois de uma Tmin. de 3.6ºC, seguimos agora com 10.4ºC
A pressão continua estável, nos 1009 hPa
Uma tarde de aguaceiros fracos, sendo que a Norte está muito mais interessante.
Agora: 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Por volta das 13: 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2012 às 14:52)

Aqui mais abaixo limito-me a ver tudo a passar ao lado. Enfim. A passagem mesmo longe das células deu vento forte de SW com rajada máxima de 47 km/h. Nem pinga!

10,6ºC e 58% HR neste momento.


----------



## actioman (6 Abr 2012 às 14:56)

Por aqui ficou tudo branco!

Granizada moderada e muito fotogénica! 

Temp.em queda dos 12ºC para os 7,7ºC




























Precipitação apenas 3,6mm, mas desconfio que tenho o plucviómetro completamente entupido de gelo...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2012 às 15:01)

Boas fotos, por aqui só posso mostrar isto de há 1 hora e não está muito diferente agora!





10,3ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Abr 2012 às 15:05)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui ficou tudo branco!
> 
> Granizada moderada e muito fotogénica!
> 
> ...



Excelente actioman...finalmente tudo de bom que este distrito mereçe !!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Abr 2012 às 15:08)

Vou até Marvão...que parece que por lá cai "qualquer" coisa, pela informação que tive no fb. Até logo e boas fotos


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2012 às 15:28)

Já cai granizo! 8,4ºC!


----------



## redragon (6 Abr 2012 às 15:42)

Excelente!!!
LOLOLOL!!! Isto dos aguaceiros é mm engraçado e localizado. Aqui junto ao Centro de Negócios choveu bastante durante o mesmo periodo de tempo...,.mas granizo...zero.....lolol. Para quem não sabe a distancia será de cerca de 2 km em linha recta!!!



actioman disse:


> Por aqui ficou tudo branco!
> 
> Granizada moderada e muito fotogénica!
> 
> ...


----------



## Teles (6 Abr 2012 às 15:47)

Excelente registo Actionman Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2012 às 15:50)

Depois de ter tido um percalço com a estação, sigo com 6,5ºC e  83% depois do aguaceiro


----------



## ecobcg (6 Abr 2012 às 17:06)

Aqui por Silves acabou de cair mais um aguaceiro de granizo, mas não acumulou tanto com em Elvas!
tenho 3,5mm acumulados em Silves e 2mm no Sitio das Fontes neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2012 às 19:00)

Évora: aguaceiro de granizo durante cinco minutos (17h55).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Abr 2012 às 20:34)

S.Mamede (06.04.2012 - 15.45h) Temp. 2ºC
Não acumulou mas foi um excelente aguaceiro de neve misturada com graupel.
Na cidade: Tmin. 3.6ºC (5.54h) Tmax. 11.7 (12.54h) Actual: 6.5ºC
A limpar.... já com NW.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ca2sDJ5exsc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Abr 2012 às 20:55)

Ontem, um incêndio, que poderia ter sido grave se entrasse pelo Pinhal, mais velho....mas hoje definitivamente extinto "naturalmente"...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY3q8zzRYbY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2012 às 22:38)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (07h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Hoje com aguaceiros por volta das 14h00 (inicialmente graupel e depois passou a água).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 19,7 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = *5,3 ºC* (dia 6).


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2012 às 23:48)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui ficou tudo branco! Granizada moderada e muito fotogénica!  Temp.em queda dos 12ºC para os 7,7ºC



Espectáculo  Sim senhor, obrigado Actioman.

Entretanto por Estremoz mais um aguaceiro moderado por volta das 22h30


----------



## Gato Preto (7 Abr 2012 às 00:18)

Ontem ao fim da tarde entre VNS Bento e Mina de São Domingos:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Dia caracterizado por aguaceiros fortes mas normalmente rápidos, por vezes acompanhados de granizo.


----------



## Gato Preto (7 Abr 2012 às 00:22)

Mais outra na redondezas...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Abr 2012 às 01:20)

O dia em Évora foi marcado por aguaceiros ocasionais com intensidade moderada a forte, sendo que por vezes houve queda de granizo.

Ainda deu para ouvir 2 trovões ao longe!

Neste momento 4.5º.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2012 às 01:56)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui ficou tudo branco!
> 
> Granizada moderada e muito fotogénica!
> 
> ...



Belas fotos essas, grande granizada que passou por aí

Pelo youtube encontrei este vídeo, suponho, da mesma granizada também em Elvas:


----------



## Jocru (7 Abr 2012 às 12:33)

Gato Preto disse:


> Mais outra na redondezas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O nosso belo Alentejo, parece que a erva já começa a querer despontar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2012 às 13:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Belas fotos essas, grande granizada que passou por aí
> 
> Pelo youtube encontrei este vídeo, suponho, da mesma granizada também em Elvas:
> Pedriscada em Elvas em 6 de Abril 2012       - YouTube


Mais outro, este de um utilizador que me despertou a atenção "MeteoElvas", desconhecia que havia MeteoElvas


----------



## actioman (7 Abr 2012 às 14:00)

Espectáculo esse graupel Nuno! 

Pois é vizinho Redragon, também confirmei que foi bem localizado. Até pelas fotos se pode confirmar. Tal como postou aqui o Duarte Sousa, também chegou a cair no centro da cidade (o filme é feito junto ao pelourinho, na parte mais alta da cidade). Mas assim com mais intensidade e acumulação, foi por aqui em redor dos Bairros do Revoltilho, Olival dos Espargos e Santo Onofre. 
Foi uma visita atrasada dum primo afastado do "suave elemento branco" que deixou muitas saudades por cá! 

Apenas uma pequena animação das imagens do radar do IM (entre as 13H e as 14:20 UTC), onde se pode ver com melhor detalhe a pequena célula que por aqui deixou este belo fenómeno visual.







E aqui ficam mais algumas fotos e um pequeno vídeo que registam melhor o momento.
































E este foi o estado em que ficou o pluviómetro  :














Abraço à comunidade e que tenham todos uma boa Páscoa na companhia das vossas familias! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_NOTA- A moeda de 1 Euro não precipitou, era mesmo minha! _


----------



## RickStorm (7 Abr 2012 às 14:54)

actioman disse:


> Espectáculo esse graupel Nuno!
> 
> Abraço à comunidade e que tenham todos uma boa Páscoa na companhia das vossas familias!
> 
> ...



Obrigado e igualmente para si e para todos os restantes membros deste espectacular fórum.

PS- Alguns vídeos e imagens aqui colocados foram mostrados no Jornal das 20h da TVI. Só um pequeno aparte.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Abr 2012 às 18:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,0 (16h17) 
Temperatura mínima = 5,2 ºC (06h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Algum "calor" pela tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 19,7 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = *5,2 ºC* (dia 7).

*Votos de uma Feliz Páscoa para todos.*


----------



## camrov8 (7 Abr 2012 às 19:51)

o norte ficou a ver navios, once again


----------



## CalidumInfluunt (8 Abr 2012 às 06:21)

Bom dia, sou um novo membro aqui do fórum, e esta é a minha primeira intervenção. Estou muito contente por fazer parte deste interessantérrimo local internético!

Ontem previam aguaceiros um pouco por todo o país, inclusive no meu Algarve, mas, se não estou em erro, não precipitou nada na minha zona (Olhão), que até ultimamente tem sido acossada por intensas chuvas e até com uma inundação mesmo no final de Março. À tarde o céu até ficou limpo, mas pude constatar mais uma vez as estimulantes diferenças que existem no Algarve. Quando me dirigi um pouco para o interior verifiquei que, na zona serrana, o céu continuava muito nublado (embora sem chuva). 

Aqui vão 2 fotos tiradas aproximadamente às 19h, mais ou menos na zona de Tavira,

Na serra muitas nuvens






No litoral completamente limpo


----------



## CalidumInfluunt (8 Abr 2012 às 06:24)

Bem, as fotos do meu post anterior não apareceram, alguém sabe como é que eu ponho imagens?


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2012 às 10:57)

CalidumInfluunt disse:


> Bem, as fotos do meu post anterior não apareceram, alguém sabe como é que eu ponho imagens?



Tens que colocar o código do shack que diz forum, não é o alt forum é o que diz apenas forum


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2012 às 21:24)

Extremos do dia 5:

5,4 ºC / 14,4 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2012 às 21:25)

Extremos do dia 6:

3,8 ºC / 13,1 ºC

0,2 mm

---

Mínima relativamente baixa e alguma precipitação durante a tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2012 às 21:26)

Extremos do dia 7:

2,3 ºC / 16,7 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Mínima relativamente baixa.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2012 às 22:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,8 ºC (16h51) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *20,8 ºC* (dia 8); temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2012 às 00:51)

Extremos do dia 8:

4,5 ºC / 21,6 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2012 às 21:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,0 ºC (15h24) 
Temperatura mínima = 10,9 ºC (04h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

*Subida notável da temperatura do ar; descida notável da pressão atmosférica.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## ecobcg (10 Abr 2012 às 12:08)

Bom dia,

Não esperava por esta, mas acabou de cair um bom aguaceiro aqui em Lagoa...

PS: continua a chover bem...


----------



## ecobcg (10 Abr 2012 às 12:28)

Entretanto o sol já voltou a brilhar por entre as nuvens e a chuva parou...


----------



## Agreste (10 Abr 2012 às 17:54)

Uma pequena pausa entre um bom dia de primavera. Apenas um muito ligeiro aguaceiro por volta da hora de almoço. Tarde soalheira se bem que ventosa também.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Abr 2012 às 18:31)

Bastante vento!
Há minutos uma rajada de 41,8 km/h


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Abr 2012 às 21:28)

Rajada máxima de *56,2 km/h*. 0,6mm acumulados. Máxima de 14,2ºC e mínima de 8,3ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Abr 2012 às 21:51)

vai chuviscando

edit 21h52 - passou a chuva fraca: 0,3mm


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2012 às 23:39)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,8 ºC (13h01) 
Temperatura mínima = 9,1 ºC (03h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Final da tarde com chuva moderada  descida acentuada da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2012 às 23:07)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 7,4 ºC (06h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Alguns períodos de chuva fraca  sobretudo já esta noite.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2012 às 21:31)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,2 ºC (17h32)
Temperatura mínima = 8,8 ºC (07h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Agreste (13 Abr 2012 às 16:22)

Dia de céu nublado e muito ventoso.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2012 às 19:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,9 ºC (14h02)
Temperatura mínima = 5,9 ºC (07h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2012 às 02:14)

O vento já se começa a sentir forte e constante, com rajada máxima de 51,5 km/h há momentos. Acompanhado de chuva fraca. 45 km/h actuais. 8,9ºC.


----------



## Agreste (14 Abr 2012 às 10:16)

Continua o céu nublado, sem chuva e muito vento.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Abr 2012 às 11:13)

aqui foi o maior fracasso dos últimos tempo, passou tudo ao lado.
apenas acumulei 3,3mm e foi graças a um aguaceiro de noite


----------



## trovoadas (14 Abr 2012 às 11:30)

Por aqui as frentes de noroeste nunca  deixam de me impressionar! Apenas resultou num aguaceiro de 1 min que deve ter rendido 1mm ou nem tanto.
Sinceramente esperava um pouco mais e até porque daqui para a frente nada está garantido ainda.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2012 às 12:29)

Aqui nada de muito importante a assinalar. Uma "mísera" rajada de 57 km de noite. Agora vento também forte mas não passa de 40's / 50's. 4mm


----------



## amando96 (14 Abr 2012 às 12:44)

Muito vento, deve haver algumas árvores no chão.

Um chuvisco por volta das 10:00 rendeu 0.2mm

Agora medi uma rajada de 43.2Kmh, mas deve ter sido mais forte ainda.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Abr 2012 às 14:06)

Rajada máxima: 47,9 Km/h


----------



## Aurélio (14 Abr 2012 às 15:01)

É pena que eu não tenha uma estação senão os valores que indicaria iria supreender muita gente ...
assim a olho eu diria que já devo ter tido uma rajadas á pouco na ordem dos 80 ou 90 km h


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2012 às 15:31)

Boas,

Por cá apenas um pequeno aguaceiro de manhã, que rendeu *0,8mm* no Sitio das Fontes, e uma rajada máxima de *62,8km/h* registada há pouco.


----------



## redragon (14 Abr 2012 às 15:56)

Aqui por Elvas, choveu alguma coisa durante a noite. Agora somente muitas nuvens e vento moderado a forte!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2012 às 18:04)

Por aqui choveu forte durante uns minutos, adicionando 2,1mm ao total que tinha. 6,6mm totais.
9,6ºC e 90% HR com vento moderado.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Abr 2012 às 20:39)

Tmáx.13.3ºC Tmin.7.1ºC...agora 
Dia de aguaceiros.... e agora a ver o que a noite nos reserva. Penso que a diminuir a instabilidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2012 às 11:39)

Extremos de ontem:

7,6 ºC / 14,8 ºC

8,6 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2012 às 11:40)

Mínima hoje de 5,6 ºC em Degracia.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2012 às 14:41)

Por aqui mínima de 5,0ºC. Bem fria. Agora, 13,2ºC e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Abr 2012 às 21:50)

Boas, por aqui, desde de 5ªfeira que abriram a porta, um vendaval que nem um gajo consegue dormir com o vento na persiana. 

Máxima: 19.3ºC
mínima: 9.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2012 às 22:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (16h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2012 às 22:28)

Mínima de 5,6 ºC em Degracia.

Dia sem precipitação.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2012 às 23:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,7 ºC (17h32)
Temperatura mínima = 4,8 ºC (07h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = *4,8 ºC* (dia 7).


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2012 às 14:16)

Boa tarde,

Por cá sigo com uma bela tarde primaveril, com uns amenos *23,8ºC* neste momento e vento fraco a moderado de NNW. A mínima da noite foi de *10,4ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2012 às 21:09)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,6 ºC (15h44)
Temperatura mínima = 6,6 ºC (06h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 4,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2012 às 14:24)

Boas. Vento forte do quadrante Oeste, 12,3ºC e 71% HR. Mínima de 5,8ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2012 às 23:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (14h49)
Temperatura mínima = 6,0 ºC (07h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Alguma chuva esta noite. Dia frio ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 4,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2012 às 17:48)

Mina do Bugalho, Alandroal: Vento forte a mesmo muito forte com a temperatura a rondar os 16ºC?


----------



## Agreste (19 Abr 2012 às 18:13)

Sucessão de dias desinteressantes. Nem chove ou faz frio nem está sol ou calor.

Parcialmente nublado, umas nuvens que passam e o vento que é moderado.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Abr 2012 às 21:46)

Agreste disse:


> Sucessão de dias desinteressantes. Nem chove ou faz frio nem está sol ou calor.
> 
> Parcialmente nublado, umas nuvens que passam e o vento que é moderado.



Para mim têm sido os piores dias desde aqueles ventos gélidos de Fevereiro e as geadas negras que assolaram grande parte do país. Tempo desinteressante e muito frio para a época. As culturas da época simplesmente não desenvolvem! Se formos analisar as temperaturas máximas, contam-se pelos dedos os dias com máxima igual ou superior a 20ºc. Acho que em Janeiro, até esta data, já tinha-mos tido mais dias com temperaturas superiores a 20ºc.
Só espero que este tempo não se prolongue por Maio e depois venha repentinamente as temperaturas de Verão. Será o pior cenário, pelo menos "agricultamente" falando.
Na precipitação então nem se fala...aquela chuvada ao cair do pano em Março    enganou muita gente, não foi tão bem distribuída como se pensa, e não tarda estamos a fazer um mês sem precipitação significativa.
Enfim, amanhã parece que continuará este aborrecimento de tempo e quiça nos próximos tempos.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2012 às 22:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,4 ºC (13h56)
Temperatura mínima = 8,8 ºC (01h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 4,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## camrov8 (20 Abr 2012 às 15:44)

só se for ai para baixo por cá choveu a semana toda com alguns períodos de maior força acho que falar de seca agora já é bater no ceguinho


----------



## trovoadas (20 Abr 2012 às 15:54)

camrov8 disse:


> só se for ai para baixo por cá choveu a semana toda com alguns períodos de maior força acho que falar de seca agora já é bater no ceguinho



Esquece lá essa tua ideologia! Apesar desta chuva que tem caído em algumas partes do Norte posso-te garantir que essa região continua em seca, embora menos gravosa.
Se chover tudo o que está em vista pelos modelos talvez no fim do mês haja algumas zonas do país em situação normal mas só porque terão acumulados de uns 300mm ou mais.
Por exemplo Bragança apesar de estar no Norte, não tem recebido quase nenhuma precipitação pois estas frentes de Noroeste são praticamente totalmente absorvidas  pelos maciços montanhosos do interior Norte.
Aqui no Sul não tem chovido praticamente nada, apenas muita humidade e algum chuvisco esporádico, o normal para estas entradas.
Aí no Norte é o melhor tempo que podiam ter face à seca que já atrevassevam por isso aproveita bem ... e deixa bater no ceguinho porque ele ainda não está a ver completamente bem


----------



## amando96 (20 Abr 2012 às 18:04)

E não é chover a semana toda que vai compensar a falta de chuva do Inverno todo...

Por aqui tem sido o costume, meio nublado, temperatura máxima acima dos 20ºC uns dias.

Mínimas a rondar os 8-10ºC

Dia 14 caíram 0.2mm, e dia 17 choveu o suficiente para molhar o chão por volta das 0130


----------



## Agreste (20 Abr 2012 às 23:04)

Dia pachorrento entrecortado por períodos de céu nublado e ligeiramente abafado. Algum vento também.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2012 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,7 ºC (13h30)
Temperatura mínima = 8,7 ºC (05h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 4,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2012 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade a norte.

Máxima: 22.3ºC
mínima: 11.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2012 às 23:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,4 ºC (14h57)
Temperatura mínima = 10,6 ºC (06h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado ao longo do dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 4,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## camrov8 (22 Abr 2012 às 18:05)

uma pergunta, alguem sabe porque motivo o radar apresenta sinal na costa algarvia mesmo sem nuvens nem percipitação


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Abr 2012 às 19:16)

é ruído do radar


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2012 às 21:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (15h37)
Temperatura mínima = 7,9 ºC (06h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Manhã: predomínio de céu pouco nublado; vento moderado.
Tarde: predomínio de céu muito nublado; vento moderado.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 4,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Gerofil (23 Abr 2012 às 23:15)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,3 ºC (16h29)
Temperatura mínima = 6,9 ºC (05h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Muito vento e céu bastante nublado, sem precipitação, assim foi hoje o dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 4,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Abr 2012 às 17:16)

Boas,

V.R.S.A.

Cheguei aos 24,3ºC á 13:30.

Céu limpo, e muito vento por sinal fresco de NW... torna-se desagradável...

Cumps


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2012 às 23:39)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,6 ºC (17h33)
Temperatura mínima = 7,0 ºC (06h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Finalmente um dia de primavera, com céu praticamente limpo quase todo o dia.* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 4,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Abr 2012 às 01:02)

Por aqui 8,8ºC com 81% HR e vento fraco, por agora..


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Abr 2012 às 14:25)

Vento forte do quadrante Sul com rajada máxima de 62 km/h. Neste momento 13,5ºC e 82% HR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Abr 2012 às 16:39)

por aqui está complicado, a chuva não desce


----------



## Agreste (25 Abr 2012 às 17:45)

Céu nublado, algum vento mas sem chuva. O dia está mais frio. Não se espera chuva nas próximas horas.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2012 às 19:45)

Em Estremoz começou a chover  por volta das 18h00, quando o tecto de nuvens tornou-se muito baixo; chuva fraca mas contínua, acompanhada de vento moderado com rajadas.
A pressão atmosférica está estável nos 1005 hPa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Abr 2012 às 20:26)

Não acredito, não vai chegar nada aqui, está a ir tudo para norte:


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2012 às 20:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,1 ºC (12h00)
Temperatura mínima = 8,1 ºC (02h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1005 hPa

*Chove desde as 18h00 *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 4,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## ecobcg (26 Abr 2012 às 08:45)

Bom dia,

Por cá vai chovendo fraquinho, tenho *2,4mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes neste momento.

Sigo com 13,6ºC e 96% de humiidade, com vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Abr 2012 às 08:50)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Não acredito, não vai chegar nada aqui, está a ir tudo para norte:



MeteoAlentejo,
afinal de contas para mensagens de descrença já não temos paciência.
Estás on-line. porque não reportas os mais de 6 mm que já cairam na tua estação?

Isso anima!
E trás flores aos campos alentejanos.
Terei de voltar a serpa em breve... por saudades do "molhóbico"


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Abr 2012 às 09:01)

chuva fraca e acumulados 6mm


----------



## Aurélio (26 Abr 2012 às 09:20)

Bom dia ..... por aqui mais um dia do faz que chove e não chove nada, e pela previsão do IM será assim no dia de hoje e no dia de amanhã como já se esperava nesta região.
Vamos a ver se no fim de semana, finalmente teremos alguma instabilidade ou não !


----------



## amando96 (26 Abr 2012 às 10:22)

Tem estado a cair a conta gotas desde ontem à noite... 4mm acumulados, mínima de 13.1ºC e ontem a máxima não passou dos 17.4ºC


----------



## Agreste (26 Abr 2012 às 10:53)

Vamos ver se a frente se reactiva. Está a ser uma chuva muito miudinha...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Abr 2012 às 11:35)

Chove com maior intensidade aqui em Lagoa neste momento.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Abr 2012 às 12:25)

Depois de toda a manhã a chover, neste momento já não chove.
O acumulado ficou-se nos *2,8mm* no Sitio das Fontes...pouquinho...


----------



## amando96 (26 Abr 2012 às 13:09)

Por aqui continua mesmo muito fraco < 1mm/hora, mas já tenho 6mm, não é mau de todo.


----------



## redragon (26 Abr 2012 às 14:12)

Por Elvas uma noite sempre a pingar. Chuva miudinha mas que deixou os campo com uma rega razoável. Durante a manha aguaceiros!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Abr 2012 às 21:13)

Por aqui, tive 1 mm.  Manhã infernal para entrar em Faro 1h20m para fazer 9 kms, quando vier o Verão saio de casa até Faro é sempre em fila.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2012 às 23:04)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,5 ºC (15h12)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 4,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## ecobcg (27 Abr 2012 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu novamente com chuva muito fraca e vento fraco de NE. O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos *0,6mm*.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Abr 2012 às 09:35)

Olá bom dia, 

Este é um excelente evento para ....... 

Ainda estou cheio de sono, nem chove nem faz sol, tempo mais aborrecido !!


----------



## redragon (27 Abr 2012 às 09:35)

outra rega razoável, sempre a pingar desde as 22h de ontem, e continua!


----------



## trovoadas (27 Abr 2012 às 10:55)

Boas,

Por aqui já choveu fraco e ainda acumulou um pouco na rua. Por agora tudo calmo e já não chove. O céu permanece encoberto mas não sei se virá mais qualquer coisa por hoje.


----------



## Redfish (27 Abr 2012 às 16:12)

Continua ceu encoberto por aqui e chuva desde o meio na mnhã que já parou...

De resto faz-me confusão a Imagem de Radar do IM (Loulé- Cavalos), pois pela imagem aparece chuva e na realidade nem ve-la....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Abr 2012 às 17:32)

V.R.S.A.

Dia marcado por aguaceiros fracos, e algumas formações espetaculares!!

Dia ameno!

Foto do Dia!







Cumps


----------



## talingas (27 Abr 2012 às 18:02)

Algo se aproxima.. 

T actual: 13ºC
Vento: nulo


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Abr 2012 às 18:09)

Vai para NE mas é capaz de deixar o seu contributo. Vista daqui do sul da cidade:









12,8ºC.


Edit:
A linha de instabilidade vai agora para SE, em direcção à cidade, ao contrário da circulação da frente SW > NE.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2012 às 18:52)

Estremoz: largos períodos de chuva, já desde ontem ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Abr 2012 às 23:56)

Dia de céu muito nublado com algum chuvisco.
(à espera de melhores dias........)


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2012 às 00:01)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 16,1 ºC (16h23)
Temperatura mínima = 7,9 ºC (05h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*O dia de ontem ficou marcado por vários períodos prolongados de chuva, ora fraca ora moderada *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 4,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## trovoadas (28 Abr 2012 às 00:02)

Boa noite,

Pelas imagens de radar a frente já vai toda em Espanha.
A precipitação a existir esta noite por cá será muito residual.
Amanhã esperam-se uns aguaceiros que não se sabe ao certo onde cairão.
Contudo ainda há alguma precipitação prevista para os próximos dias mas que parece-me que no litoral Algarvio não dará para grandes acumulações. Será uma rega e nada mais, ao contrário de muitas zonas pelo país fora que ainda conseguirão armazenar alguma coisa para o Verão.
Esperemos que as serras consigam arrecadar alguma coisa...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2012 às 00:13)

Pelas imagens do radar precebe-se que o sotavento do Algarve está neste momento sob precipitação fraca a moderada.


----------



## Agreste (28 Abr 2012 às 00:18)

Nada Gerofil. Está apenas nublado. Talvez alguém de Tavira ou Vila Real...


----------



## Redfish (28 Abr 2012 às 00:25)

Redfish disse:


> Continua ceu encoberto por aqui e chuva desde o meio na mnhã que já parou...
> 
> De resto faz-me confusão a Imagem de Radar do IM (Loulé- Cavalos), pois pela imagem aparece chuva e na realidade nem ve-la....



Como ja disse durante o dia o Radar do IM está algo estranho pois a imagem mostra  precipitação, mas na realidade pelo menos durante o dia foi isso que se veriicou.

Seria interessante se alguem da zona Tavira VRSA podesse confirmar se está actualmente a chover.


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2012 às 00:28)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=se

O Radar de Sevilha mostra tambem precipitação...


----------



## Redfish (28 Abr 2012 às 00:30)

De resto o dia foi marcado por chuva fraca ate meio a manhã e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes ao fim do dia na zona serrana Linha : Messines - Malhão.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Abr 2012 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

A noite foi sem chuva por aqui, de resto o que já seria de esperar. Caiu apenas um aguaceiro ainda agora que molhou a rua.
Vamos ver a evolução da coisa durante o dia de hoje.

P.S: Pelas imagens de radar nota-se que entraremos agora num regime de aguaceiros que poderão ser localmente fortes. Poderemos ter agora alguma precipitação mas que não será de todo democrática.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2012 às 12:11)

Estremoz: aguaceiros, acompanhados por algum granizo de pequena dimensão.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Abr 2012 às 12:41)

Aguaceiro forte


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2012 às 13:26)

Boas, parece-me haver uma célula bem potente a Sul de mim, ao lado, mas aqui onde estou só céu negro que não deve desenvolver nada. 11,6ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Abr 2012 às 13:51)

Bom dia .... pois se alguns têm chuva eu até agora foi uma bela manhã de sol !!

A ver se vem alguma coisa para esta tarde !!!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2012 às 13:54)

Aqui começa a chover fraco, a maior precipitação está pois, a sul, passando ao lado.
Vento moderado e 11,1ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Abr 2012 às 14:21)

Breve aguaceiro de granizo que caiu em Portalegre, por volta das 14h:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NVDE0MqjWo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Abr 2012 às 14:30)

Depois de uma Tmáx. de 14.6ºC, seguimos com 12.1ºC 
Aqui fica uma foto do aguceiro de granizo que caiu á pouco:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2012 às 14:33)

Mais abaixo também houve granizo mas foi breve e derreteu logo.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Abr 2012 às 14:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mais abaixo também houve granizo mas foi breve e derreteu logo.



Melhor do que nada!!! A ver como continua a tarde...(offtopic) vou aos Doces e depois ver se apanho qualquer coisa pela Serra 

13.3ºC - 1008 hPa


----------



## amando96 (28 Abr 2012 às 15:57)

Chuva de manhã pelas 10:30 rendeu 0.2mm 

Agora caíram mais 0.3mm com trovoada e granizo...

12.9ºC, mínima de 9.5ºC.


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Abr 2012 às 16:46)

anda/andou uma célula muiiiito ativa. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Abr 2012 às 16:46)

foi pena ter passado ao lado....


----------



## Agreste (28 Abr 2012 às 17:04)

Choveu na parte da manhã mas a tarde está mais animada. Passou por aqui uma trovoada há cerca de meia-hora. O céu permanece coberto e espera-se mais chuva.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2012 às 17:24)

As células vão passando ao lado mas chove fraco a moderado. 10,8ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## pax_julia (28 Abr 2012 às 18:14)

Aguaceiro forte com granizo à mistura cerca das 15h. Tornou a chover moderado cerca das 16:30h com alguns trovoes! Acho que o tony carreira vai ter um concerto molhado mais logo na Ovibeja


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2012 às 18:18)

Vento forte com rajada máxima de 46 km/h, acompanhado por uma célula com chuva por sinal forte que me acaba de passar ao lado também para SE. 

Edit: Granizo acompanhado de chuva.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Abr 2012 às 19:24)

Évora:

Hoje o dia foi de poucos aguaceiros, mas estou com esperanças para a noite!!

Agora chove moderadamente mas nada de granizo por enquanto.


----------



## amando96 (28 Abr 2012 às 19:39)

Antes de uma chuvinha com granizo à mistura, queria ver se apanhava uns raios, ia era apanhando uma molha... 

Nova mínima de 9.4ºC, arrefeceu imenso há umas horas.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Abr 2012 às 19:47)

Boas,

Por cá também passaram umas células interessantes, uma delas "apanhei-a" junto ao Molhe, em Ferragudo, perto das 17h30:





By ecobcg at 2012-04-28































Vinha acompanhada de umas boas rajadas de vento e um aguaceiro moderado a forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2012 às 19:59)

Relatos de granizo forte a norte do distrito. Aqui também acaba de cair um aguaceiro com granizo, tendo-me acumulado 2,4mm.

8,9ºC e 89% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2012 às 22:26)

Alandroal: algumas fotografias tiradas durante esta tarde de aguaceiros esporádicos.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2012 às 22:29)

Fotografia panorâmica:


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Abr 2012 às 22:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia marcado por aguaceiros e uma trovoada. 

Máxima: 16.8ºC
mínima: 9.8ºC
atual: 12.2ºC

Precipitação: 6 mm

Este mês levo um acumulado de 40 mm até ao momento, logo um mês dentro da média.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Abr 2012 às 23:19)

Aquelas células a Sul do Algarve (visíveis no radar), estão com alguma actividade eléctrica. É possível ver alguns clarões aqui de Silves!

De resto, sigo com 11,3ºC neste momento, com *3,2mm* acumulados.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Abr 2012 às 23:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia marcado por aguaceiros e uma trovoada.
> 
> Máxima: 16.8ºC
> mínima: 9.8ºC
> ...



Fala por ti pá que Santa Bárbara está apenas com 22 mm, e Faro ainda temos menos !!
O que está no mar é mesmo para ficar no mar segundo os modelos.

Bahhh ... este evento por aqui ainda rendeu apenas pouco mais do que 4 mm !!


----------



## amando96 (28 Abr 2012 às 23:52)

Aqui tenho mesmo 4mm acumulados, se calhar pela madrugada cai mais um bocado.

O mês vai com 41.1mm, o mês passado ficou com 62.6mm, 52.2mm num só dia(30)...

Nova mínima de 8.8ºC, se calhar ainda arrefece mais um bocado.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Abr 2012 às 10:09)

Tal como eu previa este evento tem sido quase um totalmente fiasco no que ás regiões do sul diz respeito.
Creio que tivemos um total de cerca de 11,3 mm somando todos os dias aqui em Santa Bárbara de Nexe sendo que vou finalizar o mês com cerca de 22,1 mm .....

Será assim o 5º mês consecutivo abaixo da média.

Em Faro o registo de precipitação certamente anda abaixo dos 20 mm dado que choveu bem menos do que aqui em Santa Bárbara de Nexe.

Venha o próximo evento se é que ele existe !!


----------



## trovoadas (29 Abr 2012 às 11:42)

Bom dia,

Só tenho a dizer que os dados do Algarvio1980 apesar de serem bons para a região de Olhão são totalmente enganadores da realidade de grande parte do Algarve. Creio que esse valor de 40mm se deve em grande parte a uns bons aguaceiros ocorridos no ínicio do mês por sinal muito localizados nessa região.
Depois se formos ver Santa Bárbara, Loulé e muitos sítios da serra, que são bem mais chuvosos do que Olhão, 20 e poucos/30mm é a realidade e juntando já estes dias.
Por exemplo ontem já às 6 da tarde plantei umas árvores numa propriedade que tenho na serra, a Norte de Benafim/Alte, e ao fazer a cova, apenas um palmo estava húmido, depois parecia rocha e até fazia pó. No entanto à superfície a erva está verdinha e mesmo as árvores parece que ganharam um novo vigor mas será sol de pouca dura.
Os próximos dias serão mais uma incógnita aqui para estes lados...

Por aqui vai fazendo sol que ainda se consegue manter por grandes períodos.
Agora está vindo mais um aguaceiro mas já há algumas horas que não chovia.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde!


----------



## trovoadas (29 Abr 2012 às 13:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Tal como eu previa este evento tem sido quase um totalmente fiasco no que ás regiões do sul diz respeito.
> Creio que tivemos um total de cerca de 11,3 mm somando todos os dias aqui em Santa Bárbara de Nexe sendo que vou finalizar o mês com cerca de 22,1 mm .....
> 
> Será assim o 5º mês consecutivo abaixo da média.
> ...



Esse valor foi tirado de onde?
A mim parece-me bem plausível! Segundo me recordo houve uma cut-off a meio do mês que gerou uma linha de instabilidade que rendeu em média 15mm aqui no sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Abr 2012 às 13:06)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Só tenho a dizer que os dados do Algarvio1980 apesar de serem bons para a região de Olhão são totalmente enganadores da realidade de grande parte do Algarve. Creio que esse valor de 40mm se deve em grande parte a uns bons aguaceiros ocorridos no ínicio do mês por sinal muito localizados nessa região.
> Depois se formos ver Santa Bárbara, Loulé e muitos sítios da serra, que são bem mais chuvosos do que Olhão, 20 e poucos/30mm é a realidade e juntando já estes dias.
> ...



Concordo plenamente trovoadas, já no mês de Março aqui em Olhão foi onde choveu mais, este mês vai pelo mesmo caminho.

Aqui, já choveu qualquer coisita hoje e levo acumulados 2 mm, as células passam todas aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Abr 2012 às 13:34)

Boas,

O dia tem estado interessante, com a passagem de algumas células por esta zona, e que já deixaram *6mm* no Sitio das Fontes e *2,7mm* em Silves. A temperatura está nos 14,5ºC (ainda há uns 10 minutos tinha 11ºC) no Sitio das Fontes.

Ficam aqui umas fotos (de telemóvel) de uma das células mais activas que passou por cá hoje de manhã:






By ecobcg at 2012-04-29






Esta deixou um pouco de granizo aqui por Silves, mas na zona mais afectada por aquela "cortina" de granizo, deve ter acumulado bem.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2012 às 13:51)

Última foto muito boa ecobcg


----------



## trovoadas (29 Abr 2012 às 14:17)

Por aqui a precipitação tem sido muito residual, apenas passaram aqui 2 aguaceiros moderados mas muito curtos.
Pelas imagens de radar parece que a tarde vai ser bastante melhor com as células a ficarem bastante dispersas e com pouca actividade.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Abr 2012 às 14:34)

trovoadas disse:


> Esse valor foi tirado de onde?
> A mim parece-me bem plausível! Segundo me recordo houve uma cut-off a meio do mês que gerou uma linha de instabilidade que rendeu em média 15mm aqui no sul.



Esses valores são da estação meteorológica de Santa Bárbara de Nexe que não faço ideia se é aquela do INAG ou alguma amadora que se encontra no Wunderground e que houve alguém que teve a gentileza de me facultar o link !!

O valor que eu tenho muitas dúvidas quanto á sua veracidade é o valor mensal da precipitação do mês de Dezembro que tenho na minha assinatura como sendo de 3,3 mm, mas que eu esperava que fosse na ordem dos 20 mm, mas é o valor que lá está !!

A minha assinatura tem os valores de Santa Bárbara de Nexe dessa estação !!


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2012 às 14:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Em Faro o registo de precipitação certamente anda abaixo dos 20 mm dado que choveu bem menos do que aqui em Santa Bárbara de Nexe.



Às 0h de hoje, Faro (Aeroporto), seguia com 27,5mm este mês.
Sagres com 47,2mm.

Estações amadoras, até ao momento:

69,9mm - Vales, Aljezur
42,0mm - Olhão
34,8mm - Quinta do Barranco, Algoz
25,9mm - Vilamoura
25,1mm - Santa Bárbara de Nexe
24,4mm - Sítio das Fontes, Lagoa

16,2mm - Tavira (até dia 26). Tem estado off neste evento.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Abr 2012 às 15:06)

AnDré disse:


> Às 0h de hoje, Faro (Aeroporto), seguia com 27,5mm este mês.
> Sagres com 47,2mm.
> 
> Estações amadoras, até ao momento:
> ...



Sim quando consultei a estação de Santa Bárbara de Nexe ainda não estava actualizado o valor mensal, ou se calhar eu tinha que ter feito F%, vou já actualizá-lo....
Como é que consegues ver o valor mensal sem andar a fazer contas, relativamente ás estações oficiais ( do IM e INAG ) ???
De onde tiras esses valores ??

Relativamente ainda ao valor de Faro então parece que foi um lapso meu, não tenho sitio onde ver o valor, é tudo a contas.  Mesmo assim anda quase tudo abaixo da média para este mês (tomando em atenção Faro apenas ).


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2012 às 15:14)

Alandroal: aguaceiros moderados, quase sempre acompanhados de granizo, desde o meio-dia.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Abr 2012 às 19:36)

Fim de semana, com alguma instabilidade. Ontem caiu granizo e hoje, pela manhã aparentando ser um dia mais tranquilo...não foi!!!  Ficam aqui algumas fotos:
































Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Abr 2012 às 19:53)

Parece quem qualquer coisa a NW..  10,1ºC e 15 km/h de Norte. Nuvens bem negras que por aqui passam. Vista a Sul:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Abr 2012 às 20:30)

Agora mesmo...9.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2012 às 21:48)

Fotos muito boas, pessoal!
Principalmente aquela da cortina de granizo do ecobcg! 



Aurélio disse:


> Sim quando consultei a estação de Santa Bárbara de Nexe ainda não estava actualizado o valor mensal, ou se calhar eu tinha que ter feito F%, vou já actualizá-lo....
> Como é que consegues ver o valor mensal sem andar a fazer contas, relativamente ás estações oficiais ( do IM e INAG ) ???
> De onde tiras esses valores ??
> 
> Relativamente ainda ao valor de Faro então parece que foi um lapso meu, não tenho sitio onde ver o valor, é tudo a contas.  Mesmo assim anda quase tudo abaixo da média para este mês (tomando em atenção Faro apenas ).



Os dados de Faro e Sagres podes consultar nas synops.
Em páginas como o ogimet.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Abr 2012 às 21:52)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiros.

Máxima: 16.5ºC
mínima: 8.2ºC
atual: 11.2ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2012 às 23:51)

Estremoz:

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

ONTEM, SÁBADO: Temperatura mínima = 9,1 ºC (04h20)

*O dia ficou marcado por vários aguaceiros, por vezes moderados.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 4,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Abr 2012 às 11:48)

Boas,

*Sabado: *Foi marcado por aguaceiros por vezes fortes com alguma trovoada dispersa e algumas pedras de granizo á mistura, para não falar de vento subito que uma celula trazia, que mal conseguia andar de frente contra o vento, o que me levou abrigar-me num dos restaurantes da praia. Voou cadeiras, mesas, chapeus para não falar da areia por ele arrastado. (Isto por volta das 15h)
A duração desta ventania não durou mais que 1 minuto, tão rapido começou como terminou.
Tambem consegui registar em video.

*Domingo *
Dia marcado por aguaceiros.

Foto do dia de ontem.






Neste momento,

Ceu muito nublado com cumulos e vento nulo.

Cumps


----------



## Agreste (30 Abr 2012 às 14:05)

O radar do IM diz-me que ali a zona de São Brás-Santa Catarina-Tavira deve estar debaixo de água. Isto estava tão sossegado que só reparei no bréu que se tinha instalado quando começou a trovoar...


----------



## Redfish (30 Abr 2012 às 14:39)

Actualmente chove por aqui (fraco), mas a zona que o Agreste referiu deve estar a registar um acumulado interessante, tendo em atenção os valores dos dos ultimos tempos....


----------



## trovoadas (30 Abr 2012 às 14:51)

Por aqui já troveja! Está a vir uma boa célula de noroeste


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Abr 2012 às 15:01)

Agreste disse:


> O radar do IM diz-me que ali a zona de São Brás-Santa Catarina-Tavira deve estar debaixo de água. Isto estava tão sossegado que só reparei no bréu que se tinha instalado quando começou a trovoar...



Em Moncarapacho, trovejou e caiu granizo e choveu torrencialmente durante pelo menos 10 minutos.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Abr 2012 às 15:12)

Chove bem aqui por Loulé!


----------



## amando96 (30 Abr 2012 às 15:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Moncarapacho, trovejou e caiu granizo e choveu torrencialmente durante pelo menos 10 minutos.



Culpa desta célula:







(À direita em baixo é o monte figo)

Por agora chuva, granizo e trovoada 

Já rendeu 3mm nos 6 minutos que chove.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Abr 2012 às 15:19)

Bom já choveu mais agora em 10 min do que nso ultimos dias! E continua agora mais forte com algum granizo.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Abr 2012 às 15:24)

Por aqui está diluviano!


----------



## trovoadas (30 Abr 2012 às 15:28)

São 2 células! Acabou de passar uma e vem outra atrás! Espetaculo!

Edit *15:45* "chove torrencialmente!"


----------



## Agreste (30 Abr 2012 às 15:45)

Um pouco mais abaixo só uns aguaceiros fracos. Mas continua tudo escuro na serra.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Abr 2012 às 15:51)

Bom que fenómeno! Que storm-track! Já vem outra a caminho! Impressionante formam-se a noroeste de Loulé e atravessam para sueste. A sul/sudoeste céu completamente limpo. Troveja e chove com intensidade! A rua parece um rio


----------



## trovoadas (30 Abr 2012 às 15:56)

Um pequeno video que fiz à pouco


----------



## Agreste (30 Abr 2012 às 16:03)

Fuseta, Moncarapacho, Luz de Tavira... Há mais de uma hora que aquela mancha amarela está por ali...


----------



## Aurélio (30 Abr 2012 às 16:13)

Boas, por aqui igual.

Trovoada, chuva e algum frio a acompanhar está bastante escuro.

Pelas imagens de Satélite afecta toda a Serra do Caldeirão e Monte Figo !

Intensifica-se a chuva neste momento !!


----------



## trovoadas (30 Abr 2012 às 16:23)

Por aqui  já passou mas foi praticamente uma hora de chuva moderada a forte e com algum granizo. Pena é ser muito localizado! Hoje de manha fui dar uma volta de bike a Vilamoura e o terreno está sequissimo, nem poças há nos caminhos de terra, o que só prova que não tem chovido nada aqui para estes lados. 
Bom aqui é a excepção agora!


----------



## Aurélio (30 Abr 2012 às 16:27)

Ás 16h19 a estação de Santa Bárbara de Nexe já marcava 10,9 mm e caminha rapidamente para cavalgar largamente esse registo !!

Chove torrencialmente !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Abr 2012 às 16:29)

A ver se a célula que está a noroeste chega cá. Em Olhão, vai caindo algumas pingas bastante grossas e ouve-se trovejar ao longe.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Abr 2012 às 16:37)

Aqui em Loulé pelo que vi acredito que cairam uns 20mm pelo menos


----------



## Redfish (30 Abr 2012 às 17:15)

Alguem já reparou nas celulas na Andalucia ...


----------



## Agreste (30 Abr 2012 às 18:34)

A trovoada desapareceu e o sol já brilha há mais de 1 hora. Fim de tarde tranquilo.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Abr 2012 às 20:06)

Agreste disse:


> A trovoada desapareceu e o sol já brilha há mais de 1 hora. Fim de tarde tranquilo.



Mas que trovoada! Tou a ver que vamos penar agora estes dias para acumular tanto ou menos do que o que caiu por aqui neste dia aparentemente "normal".
Enfim aqui só chove quando não há nada previsto...


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2012 às 23:01)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,8 ºC (15h10)
Temperatura mínima = 6,3 ºC (06h32)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Alguns aguaceiros muito fracos durante a tarde ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 24,0 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 4,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------

